# Multifamily Firewall Wiring



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I now you will have to use a box that is rated to be in that wall. They use fiberglass box's in firewalls here and just regular romex. I have seen this type of install done many times in apartments. The box will say that it is listed in a fire wall.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Depending on the inspector but plan on caulking all the holes, not just top and bottom plates. Some want every stud caulked to keep a fire from spreading sideways through a wall.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I now you will have to use a box that is rated to be in that wall. They use fiberglass box's in firewalls here and just regular romex. I have seen this type of install done many times in apartments. The box will say that it is listed in a fire wall.


I second the fiberglassbox by Arlington. 
They can be installed within three inches of each other. 
If you are doing the firecaulking, try to have as few possible drops into the rated walls to minimize firecaulking.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RedHeadElectric (Feb 11, 2011)

don't put 2 boxes on opposite sides of the wall in the same stud section


----------

